# Powerful rechargeable HID handheld flashlight...?



## Ratso (Sep 20, 2002)

I remember reading about a light as described above. It was made by a manufacturer that also made a lantern version and also makes traffic safety products and they both use LiIon batteries. Can anyone find the thread in which this was discussed?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2002)

I think you are talking about this thread...
Would you pay $375 for the best flashlight ever?


----------



## Ratso (Sep 20, 2002)

No, it was a real existing light and I even remember visiting the website. I remember them claiming that SWAT teams and Border Patrols use it and it looks really nice.


----------



## Albany Tom (Sep 21, 2002)

I know of three HID flashlights. Try www.brightguy.com, go to products, search for HID. There are reviews of at least one of them on the Led Museum.


----------



## Kenshiro (Sep 21, 2002)

Ratso,
You are talking about the lights from Reva International.

The "normal looking" one is the Long Arm RI-2400.
The "lantern type" is the Long Arm RI-1800

Here you go.

http://www.revainternational.com/lighting/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2002)

Not the light you are talking about, but certainly worthwhile... NightHunter II


----------



## Albany Tom (Sep 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by kenshiro:
> *Ratso,
> You are talking about the lights from Reva International.
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You sure that's HID? The quote on the product says something about being brighter than other flashlights, saying "No other handheld halogen matches...", implying it's halogen.


----------



## Kenshiro (Sep 21, 2002)

Albany Tom,

The Long Arm RI-2400 uses a Metal Halide Arc Lamp, which is a type of HID. Remeber the "Arc" is what is important. In fact, so many manufacturers misuse the terms "xenon" or "HID", that I remember when I talked to PK at Surefire he said he likes to call his "true" HID lamps "arc lamps". Thus if you read the Surefire 2002 catalog about the Beast it's called an "arc lamp".

Anyways, The RI-2400 was one of the first "true" HID lights to hit the market. It was here before any of the Xenonics lights (Nighthunter, Nighthunter II, Nighthunter ext, etc.....), before the McCulloch X990, and before the UK Light cannon (although the UK LC is clearly not in the league of the rest mentioned above, it is still as "true" HID).
When the RI-2400 (called just the "Long Arm" back then, because there was only one model) first came out, the only other "true" hand held HID was the Maxabeam.

Besides that, it is still the only high-performance hand held HID to be fully "waterproof" instead of just "weatherproof" (again, the UK LC is fully waterproof, but it is not in the same "high-performance" league as the others).

Hope this helped.


----------



## Kenshiro (Sep 21, 2002)

Albany Tom,

The Long Arm RI-2400 uses a Metal Halide Arc Lamp, which is a type of HID. Remeber the "Arc" is what is important. In fact, so many manufacturers misuse the terms "xenon" or "HID", that I remember when I talked to PK at Surefire he said he likes to call his "true" HID lamps "arc lamps". Thus if you read the Surefire 2002 catalog about the Beast it's called an "arc lamp".

Anyways, it was one of the first "true" HID lights to hit the market. It was here before any of the Xenonics lights (Nighthunter, Nighthunter II, Nighthunter ext, etc.....), before the McCulloch X990, and before the UK Light cannon (although the UK LC is clearly not in the league of the rest mentioned above, it is still as "true" HID).
When the RI-2400 first came out, the only other "true" hand held HID was the Maxabeam.

Besides that, it is still the only high-performance hand held HID to be fully "waterproof" instead of just "weatherproof" (again, the UK LC is fully waterproof, but it is not in the same "high-performance" league as the others).

Hope this helped.


----------



## Albany Tom (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by kenshiro:
> *The Long Arm RI-2400 uses a Metal Halide Arc *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Very cool, thanks. They should spice up their website! The only reference to HID was the phrase "full spectrum", which really could mean incandescent as well. From the looks of it, I was guessing just a bunch of D cells, and an halogen bulb. (who, me, cynical?)

What's the wattage? Where to get? How much $$?

I have to say, though, that's one ugly light, IMHO...


----------



## Kenshiro (Sep 22, 2002)

D-cells? Halogen bulb?
No no no.....
The Long Arm is state of the art. NiMH, HID, shock protection,magnetic switch, tempered mineral glass, etc.....
The specs are actually very similar to the nighthunter II, but the Long Arm is completely waterproof, and also shockproof.

The wattage is not stated, but using simple math, 
Battery capacity - 4Ah, NiMH
Run time - 2 hours
So, the light must be using about 2 A of current, so the bulb should be somewhere in the 24~28.8W range. If the battery is rated 12~14.4V.

If you go to the Reva website, they have a list of retailers.
The price, well.....
It's about $1300~1600. Remember, it was in the same market as the Maxabeam, which is also around that price range.

The RI-1800 runs about $900~1000.


----------



## Ratso (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks guys. The Long Arm is EXACTLY what I was looking for. So any of you made the investment yet?


----------

